# IR Laser



## Georgia133 (Apr 8, 2020)

Dumb question but kinda curious. Obviously sof owns the night and they use ir lasers since it's only seen by nvgs. So what is the safety if the enemy has nvg googles too? Specific question i know but kinda curious, and if you guys could explain would be appreciated


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 8, 2020)

Georgia133 said:


> Dumb question but kinda curious. Obviously sof owns the night and they use ir lasers since it's only seen by nvgs. So what is the safety if the enemy has nvg googles too? *Specific question* i know but kinda curious, and if you guys could explain would be appreciated


Yeah. Pretty specific question. You also asked about call signs. Which can help you ID a unit. Now you’re asking how we use IR systems against near peer threats. I don’t think any of us in the know will be responding to questions like this.


----------



## Georgia133 (Apr 8, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Yeah. Pretty specific question. You also asked about call signs. Which can help you ID a unit. Now you’re asking how we use IR systems against near peer threats. I don’t think any of us in the know will be responding to questions like this.


I'm sorry but you're taking this totally out of context, i never said "Which can help you id a unit" tbh i was curious why cpt Price is called 0-6 and that's why i asked the broad question 😂. If i seem like a haji trying to get spec ops info idunno because I'm sure you can get this info on the net or close to it. Reason i asked was i did some diggin because i was weirdly curious about IR lasers and how they work. 😐


----------



## AWP (Apr 8, 2020)

Georgia133 said:


> So what is the safety if the enemy has nvg googles too? Specific question i know but kinda curious, and if you guys could explain would be appreciated



That's a TTP and will not be answered here.


----------

